# Janes Fleet Command +DosBox+vista32



## 00Billy (Oct 25, 2008)

Trying to play Janes Fleet Command on Vista 32. I have a Q6600 and 3gb ram. 

I need help with DOSBox. I have forgotten all the Dos knowledge I had, and would like to play this great old game. I have the retail version ;-)

I have checked the tutorials and while I understand, things don't seem to be happening. 

I would like a really good frontend ! I am 43yrs old and have a few old games, would a Virtual Machine be a more trouble free approach?

Thanks,

00Billy


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is the link to the latest Virtual PC from Microsoft.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...22-6EB8-4A09-A7F7-F6C7A1F000B5&displaylang=en

Ive never used this software so there is little more i can do.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you have the CD or floppies for an old operating system, try *VirtualBox* (freeware). It's easier to setup than the Microsoft one and has more features.

I use it on my XP computer to run Windows 7 and Ubuntu as virtual machines, and have also used it for 98 and Vista within XP. It supports operating system going back to 95 and DOS, so you should be able to get your games working, however old they are.


----------

